# Sopressata -- Spianata Romana Salamie



## montanaWineGuy (May 28, 2017)

Started on April 22nd, the first chubs are now becoming finished. 

My best yet. I've still 4 chubs hanging so it's complete success remains to be seen. So far so good.

Salami has no case hardening, very firm and is uniform, meat is spicy and moist.


----------



## JohnT (May 31, 2017)

Man, does that look good! 

Now, if I could only find a nice bottle of wine to go with it.

... Wait a minute.....


----------



## Rocky (May 31, 2017)

Montana, that looks really great and reminds me of home many years ago. All you need now is a good cheese, some crusty Tuscan bread and a great red wine. Great job!


----------

